# Detailing News- New Website Mitchell and King



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

new Website from Mitchel and King



JJ_ said:


> Hello!
> 
> We've been working hard on our new website, making it easier to find what you need, teamed up with the 25% off Sale.
> 
> Take a look www.mitchellandking.com


----------

